# LOTR In Dreams/Fellowship Theme [Symphobia]



## sevaels (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice!

BTW what were you doing wrong with Symphobia at first?


----------



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, i was just using it for the wrong types of music. I was trying to do smooth legato melody lines, which It simply does not excel at.


----------



## Niah (Oct 18, 2008)

aahh symphobia is just so gorgeous :mrgreen: 

well done my friend


----------



## Hal (Oct 18, 2008)

nice again
but the patch u used is slower in performance then ur chord movement very obvious at the end


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice sound. You might try doubling the violin portato patch with the strings -- if it's not in there already. It has a fairly good attack. I'm finding if I mix VSL strings with a sharper attack with Symphobia, it has good results.

Mahlon


----------



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2008)

Mahlon @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Nice sound. You might try doubling the violin portato patch with the strings -- if it's not in there already. It has a fairly good attack. I'm finding if I mix VSL strings with a sharper attack with Symphobia, it has good results.
> 
> Mahlon



Thats exactly what I did with the Violins, I added VSL Chamber Strings to double it. I'm going to add them towards the end where the chordal movement is a bit quicker.

EDIT: I found the problem. Low polyphony. It was dropping voices.



mikebarry @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Nice - what patches are you using from Symphobia?
> 
> I am trying to find out how to make a legato monophonic line watch patches to use.



I started out with the "Captian's Log" Multi, but modified the release time to a bit longer.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.aixsyd.com/music/fellowship_mixdown3.mp3

How's it sound now, guys?


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Much better! Very nice. Was that with the Chamber Strings double? I'd like to hear a bit more room sound on the strings, otherwise very well done.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2008)

synthetic @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Much better! Very nice. Was that with the Chamber Strings double? I'd like to hear a bit more room sound on the strings, otherwise very well done.



Yep. Ask, and receive.

http://www.aixsyd.com/music/fellowship_mixdown4.mp3


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 18, 2008)

To my ears the first demo sounds the most realistic in terms of "sounds" but the second sounds most realistic in terms of "articulations"

So am I to understand if I want to make a line like the melody in this Shore excerpt with solely Symphobia I am out of luck?


----------



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, it's difficult. The "Legato" feature just makes your keyboard playing legato, but its nowhere near the legato from VSL, for instance.


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 19, 2008)

Third times the charm.  That last one sounds the best to me. synthetic was right about more 'room' for the strings, and now it sounds as authentic as the first one with the better articulation of the second -- as Mike said.

Very nice!!

Mahlon


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, very nice. Now write your own piece in that style.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2008)

synthetic @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Yeah, very nice. Now write your own piece in that style.



Plan to. At the moment, I'm amassing a sample-arsenal for my first big probl- er, project 

I'm basically scoring a movie, but its a Radio drama. It's "Legend of Zelda" themed, and were looking for a LOTR-like sound. Hence the little mini-projects trying to achieve the sound.

~Fire


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2008)

To my ears the last version sounds nice. I think it needs only another reverbration settings... .


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.zreomusic.com/music/battlescapes/Evil.mp3

An early example. This was made 2 years ago, almost. I hope my sounds have improved since this! :D


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2008)

Great piece. Really great mix! My subwoofer was pounding but everything was very clear.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2008)

Synthetic, this is off topic, but what were the Trumpets used in http://www.jefflaity.com/music/MP3/jlai ... T_orch.mp3 ?


----------



## Hal (Oct 20, 2008)

the third example is very very good what a difference from the first one !

about battleescape the early example what is this exatly ?


----------



## FireGS (Oct 20, 2008)

It was basically a sound test. The composition sucked. It used a few of the Evil themes from Zelda..


----------



## Hal (Oct 20, 2008)

the trumpets sounds like Project sam trumpets may be layered with somthing else


----------



## FireGS (Oct 20, 2008)

Actually WIVI 

Im highly considering Fanfare trumpets from VSL. Anyone have any use with them?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2008)

FireGS @ Mon Oct 20 said:


> Actually WIVI
> 
> Im highly considering Fanfare trumpets from VSL. Anyone have any use with them?



I bought them and they are great.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 20, 2008)

Have any demos? :D


----------



## FireGS (Oct 21, 2008)

There are Brass in Symphobia, but again, it's hard to get any truly melodic lines out of it.


----------

